# Weightlifting shoes



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

So what's your thoughts on using weightlifting shoes guys?

Back at my old uni gym, everyone used to wear the adidas red/silver ones, here's me wearing my trusty nike air max 90's.

Worth the investment? I got some running trainers now for cardio, but thought I might invest in another pair for weights; in particular for when im doing squats to balance properly. Also I happen to lean on my right foot more then the other, according to the podiatrist.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Puma ferarri's our adidas y3 are what I wear the flat soles are really good for squating..its amazing how much aid you get from a pair of nike airs or shox least with a flat sole its all you!


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Jan got me some Ottomix a couple of years ago, Really nice.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

got me some proper wrestling boots for deads...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Im thinking either...

Otomix like Galt suggested

OTOMIX - FOOTWEAR.

or Adidas... like i've seen about

Adidas power perfect ii weightlifting shoe £88 you save: £0 - buy Weight Lifting online from Holdall.co.uk

Thoughts or other suggestions & links?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Im thinking either...

Otomix like Galt suggested

OTOMIX - FOOTWEAR.

or Adidas... like i've seen about

Adidas power perfect ii weightlifting shoe £88 you save: £0 - buy Weight Lifting online from Holdall.co.uk

Thoughts or other suggestions & links?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

otomix the other ones are rank dude.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> otomix the other ones are rank dude.


Im not going for what looks good... just whats the real deal and is going to protect my feet (in particular my right foot).

Galtonator is a squat fiend though and he's got a pair.

What kind of wrestling boots you wear cal? Similar to oto's? Or like leather string ups?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

there is a fella who trains at my gym and he wears flip flops lol


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Those Ottomix are the ones I have but mine are grey. In sports direct they sell Lonsdale boots, much like Ottomix but cheaper so might be worth a look


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

how about these, but some may not like the split toe design..

Nike Taekwondo Fighter Spirit Shoes - £69.99 : Playwell, Martial Arts


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you think they'd be any good for deads and squats since they are a martial art shoe?


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Brockyboy said:


> Do you think they'd be any good for deads and squats since they are a martial art shoe?


flat soled.. and good for balance. similar to the wrestling boots.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ghost said:


> flat soled.. and good for balance. similar to the wrestling boots.


Quality..they just look weird specialy with that toe split..lol


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah, its a jap thing, they are really comfy tho!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Not sure about the split toe thing, I tried on a pair of nikeys like that years ago. Didn't feel right.

Think ill get the otto's!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Actual weight lifting shoes are a massive help if you are squatting heavy and proper ie ass to the floor. They have a solid wooden block under the heel and have no support or give like cushioned trainers do, the block is also key in promoting a good foot position to help get deep range, as your heels are slightly raised as opposed being flat with normal trainers/boxing/wrestling shoes. The problem with any trainers is they are soft and give under pressure - your feet are unstable, this causes them to "work" to try and stabalise the muscles in the feet and ankle and there is a genuine risk of injury.

When I was OLing for Javelin throwing they helped my lifting no end performance wise and my squatting felt more solid and safer.

I've never had any issues ever with regards achilles flexibility and can full squat freely with just bare feet and my feet don't want to go on the toes as I go to the bottom on the position, so for me to say they are far better is something and for some of the folks I see in gyms squatting they really could do with a pair.


----------



## Milind Gill (Nov 17, 2010)

Please complete my short and easy questionnaire on sport supplements and help me complete my project for University of Portsmouth UK. Thank you!

Sport supplements Survey


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Milind Gill said:


> Please complete my short and easy questionnaire on sport supplements and help me complete my project for University of Portsmouth UK. Thank you!
> 
> Sport supplements Survey


You at pompey uni eh?

Im down there this fri to see my pals who go there.

Gotta work to have people fill in the surveys though.


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone tried any more upto date shoes as this is an old thread, and I'm thinking in investing in some.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dan I got some Adidas wrestling boots for deadlifting real flat sole and good ankle support bes tthing I ever got 40 quid , for Squats though you may want some decent strong low heeled purpose made dudes


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

A guy at our gym has picked up a pair of these WEIGHTLIFTING SHOES

They look pretty well made and reasonably priced. He is a bit of an "all the gear no idea" kinda guy, but I quite fancy a pair myself for deads and squats.

Currently it's socks only for deads and squats.


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheers guys I quite like the look of those raw strength ones myself, I might give them a go as there reasonable priced

I'm going to give the 5x5 strong lift routine a go so squats 3 times a week (ouch!)



bornagainmeathead said:


> A guy at our gym has picked up a pair of these WEIGHTLIFTING SHOES
> 
> They look pretty well made and reasonably priced. He is a bit of an "all the gear no idea" kinda guy, but I quite fancy a pair myself for deads and squats.
> 
> Currently it's socks only for deads and squats.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

go barefoot, I've been doing it recently, but some gyms don't like it :/


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

Ghost said:


> go barefoot, I've been doing it recently, but some gyms don't like it :/


"Jesus!!!" I think I would clear the gym if I got my old stinkers out!!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

DANthirty said:


> "Jesus!!!" I think I would clear the gym if I got my old stinkers out!!


so with an added bonus of a clear gym? (well you'll be just using a power rack if your doing the stronglifts thing.)


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Supposedly these are the best lifting shoes in the game, pricey in the UK though 

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/lifting-shoes/nike-romaleos-2-weightlifting-shoes.html


----------

